# What breed is my dog?



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

*Pitbull x Lab? Suggestions please*

Hello,

I rescued a dog I found out near my neighborhood. She looks around a year and a half old, and personally to me she looks like a lab/pit mix. 

Here are some pictures:









































Any suggestions of the breed?


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,
my bet is ridgeback x lab


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, are you familiar with those breeds? Their behaviors... etc. Do you not see any pit? It's chest and tail remind me of it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Nothing about this dog screams ridgeback to me. You couldn't tell without looking at the back anyway, which you can't see. Does he HAVE a dark ridge going down his back, because he doesn't look like he would.

My guess is pit/shepherd mix. There is definitely some sort of pitbull in there, IMO.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,

Well i have not had them so far but my oh loves ridgeback so researched and asked around a bit. They are typical relaxed dogs but tend to have longer puppyhood as any bigger dog would do (but not as long as lab imo) Like any other dogs, when bored/stressed usual suspects turn up in their behaviours such as digging, chewing, and even barking etc. That's all I can remember for now.

does ridgeback cross have to have ridge along the back 100%?


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

lol wow, yeah when shes enjoying the sun outside sometimes she'll just randomly start barking. 
I was looking up on them, but I noticed there chest is vary narrow..... Luna's is more broad, and idk if that came from the lab? 
-thanks helped a lot



DJEtzel said:


> Nothing about this dog screams ridgeback to me. You couldn't tell without looking at the back anyway, which you can't see. Does he HAVE a dark ridge going down his back, because he doesn't look like he would.
> 
> My guess is pit/shepherd mix. There is definitely some sort of pitbull in there, IMO.


Yeah i saw some pit but her jaw is not as wide as I thought it would like my last pit. I'll upload more pics, thanks for the comments.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

If she's mixed with shepherd it would even her jaw out to being on the smaller side. 

Ridgeback mixes would not have to have the ridge on them, but that is the only sure indicator that it is a ridgey. There's nothing otherwise that makes it look like one.


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

bump: And i think it is part ridgeback because of behavior and the the dark line going down her back. edit: oh well it its a mix then thats why. well her head is so small compared to her body... normal? And she is VERY fast. -thanks

Here are some more pictures


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That dark area is not the same as a ridge. Many shepherd mixes have darker back, but a ridge would distinctly start at the base of the neck and go to the tail, and would be very distinct to a rectangle down the back, it wouldn't blend in.

That's not a ridge, basically. What behavior makes you think that it's a rideback? Has it been hunting lions lately? Because most rideback attributes are the exact same as shepherds or pits.


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> That dark area is not the same as a ridge. Many shepherd mixes have darker back, but a ridge would distinctly start at the base of the neck and go to the tail, and would be very distinct to a rectangle down the back, it wouldn't blend in.
> 
> That's not a ridge, basically. What behavior makes you think that it's a rideback? Has it been hunting lions lately? Because most rideback attributes are the exact same as shepherds or pits.


Hmm well thankyou, do you think its more pit then shepard? I'm just wondering that because she doesnt have a bunch of hair.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Do a search on GSD x Lab mix and look at the pictures. The look is similar. However, Labs and GSD don't tend to run remarkably FAST. But a ridgeback is amazingly fast, running like a greyhound. Labs may not wake up very quickly, but a ridgeback may wake up and run, before you realize it heard something very fast reflexes. Ridgebacks (and many other FAST dogs) are sighthounds, so they won't sniff everything as much as a Lab or GSD might. A Lab or GSD may seem to smell the ground as much as a beagle.... until you see that a beagle never seems to life his nose off the ground... Pit Bulls tend to be very tough, like Labs, not as goofy, may have larger jaw muscles, and surprisingly smaller teeth. Just some general, anecdotal and stereotypical trends.


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> Do a search on GSD x Lab mix and look at the pictures. The look is similar. However, Labs and GSD don't tend to run remarkably FAST. But a ridgeback is amazingly fast, running like a greyhound. Labs may not wake up very quickly, but a ridgeback may wake up and run, before you realize it heard something very fast reflexes. Ridgebacks (and many other FAST dogs) are sighthounds, so they won't sniff everything as much as a Lab or GSD might. A Lab or GSD may seem to smell the ground as much as a beagle.... until you see that a beagle never seems to life his nose off the ground... Pit Bulls tend to be very tough, like Labs, not as goofy, may have larger jaw muscles, and surprisingly smaller teeth. Just some general, anecdotal and stereotypical trends.



Thanks man, that helped a lot. Yeah it has very fast reflexes and some muscular legs. I was thinking ridgeback but theres no distincitive line going down her back. Do you mind to take a look at this pictue its a pit/lab mix. http://images.doggyspace.com/users/thumbs/130572-290x290.jpg
Doesn't it look exactly like her? I checked out the GSD x lab mix but my dog has less hair then most of the ones i found on google. 
She has some baby teeth tho....and 2 semi-large vampire teeth bottom.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Picture looks like yours, may be. Teeth look like Lab, not Pit... even with only babyteeth. Heavy muscle sounds like Pit or Lab. But even pure ridgebacks don't always have a ridge. But, based on the picture you found, looks like a twin for the Pit/Lab. 

Time to train her... does she fetch a ball ?


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> Picture looks like yours, may be. Teeth look like Lab, not Pit... even with only babyteeth. Heavy muscle sounds like Pit or Lab. But even pure ridgebacks don't always have a ridge. But, based on the picture you found, looks like a twin for the Pit/Lab.
> 
> Time to train her... does she fetch a ball ?



Oh my gosh, she loves fetching I take her to the park and she goes wild trying to play catch. Oh and its not my picture  Luna has a white spot on her nose.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,

It looks like there are so many experts in breeds which is very educating. Thanks for that. 

Gee....She really looks like ridge x lab to me. Try google images on ridgeback x lab.
http://www.google.com.au/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ridgeback+x+labrador

BTW she will be a mystery forever like my second dog s/tzu who more looks and acts like rough hair JRT.


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

hachna said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like there are so many experts in breeds which is very educating. Thanks for that.
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah but I don't she's a beautiful dog. I heard Ridgebacks had very fast instincts and speed. I thought she was ridge to, or it might be because she's a puppy. Some of those google pictures look exactly like her tho ;D. Do you happen to know cheap a cheap online dog accessories site?


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi ntr,

I am sorry I have to disagree with you. I think she is quite charming. Her smile is quite addictive.

Despite of small size dogs i have, I am not into anything less than practical. But clipping is another matter as i do them.


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

hachna said:


> Hi ntr,
> 
> I am sorry I have to disagree with you. I think she is quite charming. Her smile is quite addictive.
> 
> Despite of small size dogs i have, I am not into anything less than practical. But clipping is another matter as i do them.


I'm sorry I mis-spelled that, It was supposed to " Lol, yeah I dont "care" because shes a beautiful dog. And do you mean clipping as in cuttin her ears?
thx for input


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not sure how common they are in your area but I think she looks a bit like a black mouth cur. I dont see Ridgeback in her either.


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

lauren17 said:


> I'm not sure how common they are in your area but I think she looks a bit like a black mouth cur. I dont see Ridgeback in her either.


Yeah she does, because some of her facial features maybe 25> %


----------



## JRDillGC (Aug 11, 2010)

Either way she's adorable, and that's a fact!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i see no pit bull in that dog whatsoever.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

hachna said:


> Hi ntr,
> 
> I am sorry I have to disagree with you. I think she is quite charming. Her smile is quite addictive.
> 
> Despite of small size dogs i have, I am not into anything less than practical. But clipping is another matter as i do them.


 Hi NTR,

I meant I am obsessive with clipping my dog's coat. I have been trying to do less.....as I heard it can affect their skin and coat quality etc..... I love clipping (not for money) so i even do some clipping for people who can't afford from time to time.
I don't think you need to worry about that...so slick....


----------



## PawPosseSonia (Aug 12, 2010)

Physical characteristics only clue you in so much about a breed; a lot of it is in behavior too. Can you tell us more about your dog's temperament? Playful, loyal, protective, smart, stubborn, etc? That might provide some other hints. Still, short of a doggie DNA test, there's no way to know for sure what a dog is a mix of.

It's funny, your dog reminds me a lot of my dog - same wide chest, dark ridge down the back, caramel color but the face is totally different. (We were told Lab/Boxer mix but are waiting on a doggie DNA test to find out for sure - people have guessed everything from Shar-Pei to pit to ???) Whatever comes back doesn't really matter - awesome dog, whatever she's a mix of. 

If you want to know for sure I'd recommend a DNA test, but bottom line - enjoy your mystery mutt


----------



## niletheriver (Aug 10, 2010)

PawPosseSonia said:


> Physical characteristics only clue you in so much about a breed; a lot of it is in behavior too. Can you tell us more about your dog's temperament? Playful, loyal, protective, smart, stubborn, etc? That might provide some other hints. Still, short of a doggie DNA test, there's no way to know for sure what a dog is a mix of.
> 
> It's funny, your dog reminds me a lot of my dog - same wide chest, dark ridge down the back, caramel color but the face is totally different. (We were told Lab/Boxer mix but are waiting on a doggie DNA test to find out for sure - people have guessed everything from Shar-Pei to pit to ???) Whatever comes back doesn't really matter - awesome dog, whatever she's a mix of.
> 
> If you want to know for sure I'd recommend a DNA test, but bottom line - enjoy your mystery mutt


She's very playful, energetic, very loyal she got out the front door one day and didn't try to run just sitting in the sun lol. If Luna here's someone knocking on the door she will start barking. She can be stubborn though maybe I just have to train her and get her spayed. I know She loves playing fetch and swimming so I was thinking she HAD to be part lab, no webbed feet though. Yeah she's a cutie. 

Thanks for the feedback :] Jw how old is your dog?


----------

